# Special Needs Schools - Cape Town



## Csteven1 (May 2, 2013)

I am considering an offer from my company to move to Cape Toen with my family. I have a 3 year old with special needs and am hoping someone on this forum has experience with finding a suitable school for a special needs child.

Also, any advice on special needs issues for expats or specific to South Africa would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## laiguk (Nov 25, 2012)

Two of my friends sent their kids to special needs school, called Tafelberg in CT centre


----------

